# Fragen bezüglich vserver bzw irc chat erstellen



## momobigi (19. Juli 2007)

Moin

Hab da mal ne bzw. mehrere fragen wegen irc Chat auf einen vServer.

1.	Wie groß muss ein vServer sein ( wie viel gb und wie groß muss der Traffic sein )?
2.	Was benötige ich alles um einen eignen irc Chat auf einen vServer zu bekommen?
3.	Benötige ich bei einen vServer noch ein extra IRC-Shell-Provider
4.	Würden diese Größe für ein normalen irc Chat reichen 

•	5.000 MB Webspace
•	200.000 MB Traffic inklusive
•	voller Root-Zugriff per SSH 
•	2.000 MB FTP-Backup 

Danke im Voraus für die antworten.


----------



## Big-Tux (19. Juli 2007)

momobigi hat gesagt.:


> 1.	Wie groß muss ein vServer sein ( wie viel gb und wie groß muss der Traffic sein )?
> 2.	Was benötige ich alles um einen eignen irc Chat auf einen vServer zu bekommen?
> 3.	Benötige ich bei einen vServer noch ein extra IRC-Shell-Provider
> 4.	Würden diese Größe für ein normalen irc Chat reichen



zu 1. Prinzipiell reicht für einen IRC-Server glaube sogar schon nen 500MB wo man dann allerdings mit log aufpassen muß das die nich zu groß werden. Beim Traffic bin ich mir da nicht so schlüssig, kommt auf die Nutzung an, ein Server wo viel Text geschrieben wird hat logischerweise mehr Traffic als auf einem wo 80% nur idlen. 

zu 2. Du brauchst den Server, nen Root-Shell Zugang und am besten den IRC-Dämon "ircd".

zu 3. Nein, brauchst du nicht, kannst auf dem IRC-Server im Normalfall dann sogar Bouncer und Eggdrops mitlaufen lassen.

zu 4. Das mit dem Traffic müßte man testen ob das für deine Anspüche reicht aber ich vermute auch nicht das du gleich von Anfang an ein Riesen Trafficaufkommen haben wirst von soher reicht der vollkommen aus, umziehen kann man immernoch.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (7. Oktober 2007)

Verstehe ich das also richtig?
Ich kann, wenn ich mir nen eigenen Server miete, diesen als IRC-Server nutzen, also meine eigenen Channel auf meinem eigenen Server laufen haben...
Ich kann auf dem selben Server auchnoch nen Bouncer betreiben...

Kann ich denn dann darauf auch meine Web-Stes noch hosten?


----------



## maeTimmae (7. Oktober 2007)

Das ist alles möglich, sofern es weder zB die AGBs des Hosters untersagen, IRC-Strukturen auf dem Server auszuführen noch du den Zeit- und Mühenaufwand, den die Einrichtung erfordern wird, scheust.

Ein IRC-Server läuft auch nur, wie ein Webserver oder ein Datenbankserver auf einer Maschine und verrichtet dort seine Arbeit. so lange es nicht zu Resourcen- und Portkonflikten kommt, kannst du also problemlos IRC- und Webserver nebeneinander laufen lassen.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (7. Oktober 2007)

Coole Sache, dann lohnt es sich auf lange Sicht für mich nen Server klarzumachen, da ich einige Sites schreibe und auch als Chat den IRC bevorzuge...
Danke für die Info!


----------

